
YoPuppet: Bringing puppets to (mixed) reality - hwoolery
https://medium.com/yopuppet/bringing-puppets-to-mixed-reality-8ea5d9771c4f
======
Eiriksmal
I'm not sure how I feel about this, but AR puppets are much less creepy than
complicated, real-life marionettes, apparently.

I definitely like the interactive nature of the burping dinosaur, especially
the fun particle effects of his burps, and can see that being a strong draw to
the kid slice of your prospective market segment.

Ultimately, however, I'm not sure if I'm just being trolled by the creator.

~~~
hwoolery
Trolled in what sense? Thanks for the feedback : )

